
TensorFlow howto: a universal approximator inside a neural net - morgangiraud
https://blog.metaflow.fr/tensorflow-howto-a-universal-approximator-inside-a-neural-net-bb034430b71e#.wexd3ebsm
======
morgangiraud
Hello everyone

Here is my new article on universal approximation theorem

TLDR: \- I implement a first universal approximator with TesnorFlow and i
train it on a sinus function (I show that it actually works) \- I use it
inside a bigger neural networks to classify the MNIST dataset \- I display the
learnt activation functions \- I show that whatever the learnt activation
function is, i get consistently the accuracy 0.98 on the test set \- bonus:
all the code is open-source

Feel free to ask questions or give feedback or both!

